# head boat/party boat



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry for the double post today, i meant to specify that we are looking more for a head boat or a party boat to do some fishing, not quite one of the charters. 
what happened to the guys who used to run out of willoughby spit? did he move or just shut down?

thanks
shore


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

The Sally T still operates out of Willoughby. They run 2 half day trips daily. Not exactly sure on the times but it is $25 plus rod, reel, and tackle rental if you need it.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

If you go down to the Lynnhaven Inlet, I recommend the headboats out of the Dockside Marina (next right after Lesner Bridge on Shore Dr if you are heading east). Anyway, they run morning and afternoon trips for $29 (which includes bait and tackle). They run up to the CBBT Islands. Last trip I took with them was Mem Day Weekend and they ran us up to the Third island, then back down to tunnel between 1&2. Their Website is www.fishingvabeach.com. Enjoy.

Thom



ShoreFisherman said:


> Sorry for the double post today, i meant to specify that we are looking more for a head boat or a party boat to do some fishing, not quite one of the charters.
> what happened to the guys who used to run out of willoughby spit? did he move or just shut down?
> 
> thanks
> shore


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*The Ocean Eagle*

Is 27.50 For 5 Hours . They Run 2 Trips A Day And I Must Say These Guys Put Ya On Fish And Are Not Afraid To Keep Moving To Keep Ya On Fish. They Are In Hampton Right Alongside The Radisson. Tight Lines


----------

